# Shorts or Azzpadz?



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all - I think I'm an intermediate or something slightly above a beginner maybe I've spent prob 12-13 days on the board..... 

I have a tailsaver (tailsaver.com) but thinking of getting something a bit better. Landed a bit hard on ice at the weekend and tail is sore. Was thinking of an azzpad as they get good reviews on here. Was also thinking though is it better to get a decent pair of hard-tail shorts instead to give more overall padding...

If you were at my level (plan to get stuck into some nice red slopes this winter) but not do tricks etc would you focus on ass protection (azzpadz) or slightly less ass protection but better all round protection for hips / cheeks and get a pair or hardtail impact shorts?

PS - I'm a bit chunky @ 5'7 and c. 190 lbs so I can tend to land hard enough I guess

Thanks for the help!
G


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

gc2012 said:


> Hi all - I think I'm an intermediate or something slightly above a beginner maybe I've spent prob 12-13 days on the board.....
> 
> I have a tailsaver (tailsaver.com) but thinking of getting something a bit better. Landed a bit hard on ice at the weekend and tail is sore. Was thinking of an azzpad as they get good reviews on here. Was also thinking though is it better to get a decent pair of hard-tail shorts instead to give more overall padding...
> 
> ...


I've had several pairs of padded shorts as well as the Azzpadz. If you aren't doing tricks, then it is unlikely for you to slam on your hips (it's possible, just less likely). For that reason you might want to go with the Azzpads as it will not only protect your tailbone, but also your cheeks/sit bones (basically any fall onto your butt). Out of the box, it won't provide protection if you fall forward on your chest/stomach.

Padded shorts like Skeletools or even the Demon Belt (which looks like a kilt of 3 pads to protect your tailbone and left/right hip) give you more protection, but are a little bit more restrictive. I've actually sew on some d3o pads to my Azzpads to add some additional protection for my hips. 

I would specifically avoid any padded shorts that have a relatively small tailbone protector as they have an unfortunate tendency to slid a bit out of place... basically giving you no protection at all (Skeletools and Demon are great ones to go for).

In the end, it all really depends on your personal preference for safety vs freedom.


----------

